

​Medieval garlic and bile potion kills MRSA superbug - virmundi
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/medieval-garlic-and-bile-potion-kills-mrsa-superbug/#postComments

======
nsnick
I can't find a link in this article to any reputable source. CBS probably
sensationalized the information they were provided.

